# BikeYoke DIVINE SL / Rascal - Daten, Fakten, Hilfe, Tipps und Tricks



## Sackmann (11. Oktober 2018)

In diesem Thema soll es um unsere DIVINE gehen, und ich werde versuche, alle relevanten Informationen, Fragen, Daten, Fakten, die im Laufe dieses Threads aufkommen* in diesem ersten Beitrag festzuhalten*, damit man nicht immer wieder suchen muss, wo das denn nun zu finden war.
Glaubt mir: Es gibt nicht Nervigeres, als alles immer und immer wieder erklären zu müssen.

Ab hier geht´s los, viel Spaß


----------



## Orakel (11. Oktober 2018)

Was für die XC Fraktion 
Cooles Video sauberle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garnitur (11. Oktober 2018)

Freu mich schon, ist der Verkaufsstart immer noch für Ende Oktober geplant?


----------



## Sackmann (12. Oktober 2018)

Geht nächste Woche los...


----------



## Sackmann (15. Oktober 2018)

Ist sie nicht wunderschön?


----------



## JBL4435 (24. Oktober 2018)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Geht nächste Woche los...



Sieht sehr gut aus, fahre bereits die Revive und bin begeistert.

Auf der BY Seite steht Auslieferung Ende November. Dein Post sagt Auslieferung läuft bereits.
Wenn ich jetzt bestelle, wann bekomme ich die Stütze?
Danke!


----------



## Sackmann (24. Oktober 2018)

Wo sagte ich, dass die Auslieferung bereits läuft. Da musst du dich getäuscht haben, ich glaube nicht, dass ich so etwas erwähnt habe.
Die Stütze werden ab Ende November ausgeliefert, so, wie ich es eigentlich überall verkündet hatte.
Momentan gibt es für die Vorbesteller aus dem Webshop eben noch ein Paar BikeYoke Socken dazu.


----------



## JBL4435 (24. Oktober 2018)

Wer lesen kann...

Habe Verkaufsstart=Auslieferungsstart gesetzt


----------



## Fortis76 (24. Oktober 2018)

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Divine SL Remote mit einer Sram Remote für Gabel und Dämpfer zu kombinieren?
Oder nur in Kombination mit der 2-by Remote möglich?


----------



## Sackmann (24. Oktober 2018)

Welche SRAM Remote meinst du denn?


----------



## Fortis76 (24. Oktober 2018)

Sorry meinte Fox.
Also die Standard Remote.
https://www.bike24.de/p1244896.html?q=remote fox


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (24. Oktober 2018)

Ich wüsste nicht, wie man das sinnvoll miteinander kombinieren könnte.
Falls schon ein Trigger-Style-Remote links unter dem Lenker vorhanden ist, macht ein zweiter an der gleichen Stelle keinen Sinn.
Für solche Fälle dann den 2-by Remote auswählen.


----------



## Fortis76 (24. Oktober 2018)

Ok. Schade, hätte ja sein können, dass es eine Möglichkeit gibt. Aber danke für die Info.


----------



## JBL4435 (4. November 2018)

Gibt es schon eine Anleitung für die Divine?
Mich interessiert speziell wie der Zug an der Stütze eingehängt wird. Ist wegen meinem Rahmen wichtig und jetzt zu kompliziert zu erklären.


----------



## Sackmann (4. November 2018)

Anleitung wird demnächst hochgeladen. Zug wird folgendermaßen montiert:
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/bik...ttelstuetze-fuer-den-xc-einsatz.879791/page-3

Cheers
Sacki


----------



## pacechris (27. November 2018)

Die Divine würde auch meinem neuen OIZ gut stehen

https://r2-bike.com/BIKEYOKE-Sattelstuetze-DIVINE-SL-80-mm


----------



## Sackmann (2. Dezember 2018)

Also nur mal kurz als Statusupdate. Die ersten DIVINE SLs sind seit Freitag auf dem Weg zu mir und sollten zeitnah eintreffen.
Des weiteren stehen die Manuals nun auch bereits auf unserer Website zum Download zur Verfügung.

P.S. ich würde mich freuen, wenn der ein oder andere Interesse hätte, unserem neuen Instagram Account zu folgen:
https://www.instagram.com/bikeyoke/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pacechris (2. Dezember 2018)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Also nur mal kurz als Statusupdate. Die ersten DIVINE SLs sind seit Freitag auf dem Weg zu mir und sollten zeitnah eintreffen.
> Des weiteren stehen die Manuals nun auch bereits auf unserer Website zum Download zur Verfügung.
> 
> P.S. ich würde mich freuen, wenn der ein oder andere Interesse hätte, unserem neuen Instagram Account zu folgen:
> https://www.instagram.com/bikeyoke/



Hab kein Instagram, notgedrungen Facebook.
Das muss reichen


----------



## sun909 (3. Dezember 2018)

Hallo Sacki,
wird es auch einen Thread zu der Divine (Variante nur als OEM) geben?
Hatte das so verstanden, das sei eine Revive ohne Ventil?

Danke und schönen Gruß!


----------



## Sackmann (13. Dezember 2018)

Noch niemand die neue DIVINE SL installiert?


----------



## Garnitur (13. Dezember 2018)

Nach 4 Tagen beim Zoll sollte sie heute kommen, morgen ist es dann hoffentlich so weit.


----------



## pacechris (13. Dezember 2018)

Garnitur schrieb:


> Nach 4 Tagen beim Zoll sollte sie heute kommen, morgen ist es dann hoffentlich so weit.


Wieso beim Zoll


----------



## Sackmann (13. Dezember 2018)

Nun ja,  es gibt auch Deutsch Sprechende außerhalb Deutschlands und Österreichs?  
Die leben vor allem dort,  wo die Schokolade und das Käsefondue herkommen. Ist aber nur so ne Vermutung.


----------



## pacechris (13. Dezember 2018)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Nun ja,  es gibt auch Deutsch Sprechende außerhalb Deutschlands und Österreichs?
> Die leben vor allem dort,  wo die Schokolade und das Käsefondue herkommen. Ist aber nur so ne Vermutung.


Die Vermutung hab ich auch schon gehabt.....

Auf den ersten Erfahrungsbericht bin ich auch sehr gespannt.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (13. Dezember 2018)

Darf man denn in Zukunft auf eine 27,2er Divine (SL) hoffen?
Leider ist mein Giant Anthem mit diesem Maß "gesegnet", dennoch hätte ich gerne eine Dropper Post dafür.


----------



## Garnitur (13. Dezember 2018)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Nun ja,  es gibt auch Deutsch Sprechende außerhalb Deutschlands und Österreichs?
> Die leben vor allem dort,  wo die Schokolade und das Käsefondue herkommen. Ist aber nur so ne Vermutung.


Richtig vermutet 

Morgen kann ich sie abholen, war heute leider nicht zu Hause als der Bote geklingelt hat, hoffe sie am Nachmittag noch montieren zu können.


----------



## pacechris (15. Dezember 2018)

Wie bekomme ich da den Remote Hebel am besten unter? 

Shimano Bremshebel und Remote für Fox Gabel/Dämpfer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (15. Dezember 2018)

2-by remote auf der rechten Seite.


----------



## pacechris (16. Dezember 2018)

Sackmann schrieb:


> 2-by remote auf der rechten Seite.


Kann man den auch nach "oben" montieren bzw. bedienen 

Edit:
Etwas zu kompliziert gedacht


----------



## Sackmann (16. Dezember 2018)

Ja, klar würde das auch gehen.


----------



## tomatch (25. Dezember 2018)

*Garnitur, *hast du sie jetzt schon verbaut? und ev. sogar mal gefahren. 

Ich bin die ganze Zeit am überlegen ob die 80mm oder doch lieber 100mm, soll an ein Hardtail. Die sieht halt auch noch klasse aus.....


----------



## Garnitur (29. Dezember 2018)

tomatch schrieb:


> *Garnitur, *hast du sie jetzt schon verbaut? und ev. sogar mal gefahren.
> 
> Ich bin die ganze Zeit am überlegen ob die 80mm oder doch lieber 100mm, soll an ein Hardtail. Die sieht halt auch noch klasse aus.....


Hallo
Nach umstellungen bei der Arbeit bin ich noch nicht dazu gekommen und jetzt bis am 31. im Ausland, hoffe aber sie noch dieses Jahr verbauen zu können.


----------



## Garnitur (3. Januar 2019)

Endlich bin ich dazu gekommen, nun fehlt nur noch die Probefahrt, habe mich zwar ein bisschen ungeschickt bei der Zughüllenmontage angestellt aber jetzt läuft alles.


----------



## pacechris (4. Januar 2019)

Garnitur schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 811346 Anhang anzeigen 811349 Anhang anzeigen 811347 Anhang anzeigen 811348
> Endlich bin ich dazu gekommen, nun fehlt nur noch die Probefahrt, habe mich zwar ein bisschen ungeschickt bei der Zughüllenmontage angestellt aber jetzt läuft alles.



Alles selbsterklärend oder eine ordentliche Anleitung dabei? Im Idealfall beides


----------



## Garnitur (5. Januar 2019)

pacechris schrieb:


> Alles selbsterklärend oder eine ordentliche Anleitung dabei? Im Idealfall beides


Eine ordentliche Anleitung ist dabei.


----------



## pacechris (5. Januar 2019)

Garnitur schrieb:


> Eine ordentliche Anleitung ist dabei.



Hast du ein Sattel mit Carbon Gestell? 
Ich kann es nicht so richtig erkennen, ist die klemmschiene an der Stütze oben und unten gleich lang?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SML (5. Januar 2019)

Garnitur schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 811346 Anhang anzeigen 811349 Anhang anzeigen 811347 Anhang anzeigen 811348
> Endlich bin ich dazu gekommen, nun fehlt nur noch die Probefahrt, habe mich zwar ein bisschen ungeschickt bei der Zughüllenmontage angestellt aber jetzt läuft alles.



wieviel schaut die Stütze zum Rahmen raus? Am besten das Mass von Oberkant Sattelstützenklemm bis Mitte Sattelgestell, vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## Sackmann (5. Januar 2019)

Nur interessehalber:
Wieso willst du dieses Maß von einem fremden Fahrrad wissen?


----------



## SML (5. Januar 2019)

...nur um ein Gesamtbild zu erhalten, und damit ich die Verjüngung am Sattelrohr abschätzen kann.


----------



## Sackmann (5. Januar 2019)

Im ersten Beitrag dieses Threads ist eine Zeichung der DIVINE SL, dann muss du nicht abschätzen.


----------



## Garnitur (5. Januar 2019)

pacechris schrieb:


> Hast du ein Sattel mit Carbon Gestell?
> Ich kann es nicht so richtig erkennen, ist die klemmschiene an der Stütze oben und unten gleich lang?


Ich kann es auf den Fotos gerade auch nicht erkennen, aber es ist ein Carbongestell, muss ich morgen wenn ich wieder zu Hause bin noch einmal anschauen oder @Sackmann kann etwas dazu sagen, aus der Zeichnung kann ich es im Moment nicht herauslesen.


----------



## Sackmann (5. Januar 2019)

Obere Klemmschale ist nach hinten raus kürzer als unten. Warum fragst du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pacechris (5. Januar 2019)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Obere Klemmschale ist nach hinten raus kürzer als unten. Warum fragst du?



Wegen des verwenden eimes Sattels mit Carbongestell. Das der ordentlichen passt.


----------



## Fieser-Kardinal (14. Januar 2019)

> Die DIVINE SL benötigt keinen manuellen Reset mehr, da die Stütze aufgrund des kurzen Hubes und der entsprechend angepassten Konstruktion keine Luft mehr ziehen kann, was ungewolltes Federn zur Folge hätte.


Kurze Frage hierzu, d.h. die Möglichkeit des manuellen Reset wie bei der Revive ist auch gar nicht möglich, sprich die Schraube oben hat dann quasi keine Funktion? Zumindest im Manual steht auch nichts über einen Rest-Funktion.


----------



## Sackmann (14. Januar 2019)

Die DIVINE SL benötigt keinen manuellen Reset.


----------



## Fieser-Kardinal (14. Januar 2019)

Das habe ich gelesen. Ich habe auch das Video auf Youtube gesehen bzgl. der Änderungen an den Innereien (Microvalve Revive). Heißt das dann im Umkehrschluss, dass es das Ventil für den Reset bei der Divine gar nicht mehr gibt (z.b. wegen Gewichtsersparnis) oder es ist zwar noch da, aber man brauch es eigentlich nicht mehr?

Also eher eine Frage in Richtung: Lieber haben und nicht brauchen als brauchen und nicht haben. Ohne Ventil wäre im Falles eines Falles (der ja nicht vorkommt) ein Service fällig, schätze ich.


----------



## Sackmann (14. Januar 2019)

Siehe vorheriger Post:
Die DIVINE SL *BENÖTIGT* keinen manuellen Reset. Die Stütze hat dieses Feature nicht, weil sie es nicht braucht. Die stütze kann keine "Luft ziehen" und muss deshalb auch nicht zum Service.


----------



## Fieser-Kardinal (14. Januar 2019)

Manchmal ist es einfach zu früh am Morgen  Danke nochmal fürs klarstellen.


----------



## Sackmann (14. Januar 2019)




----------



## d-T-o (15. Januar 2019)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Siehe vorheriger Post:
> Die DIVINE SL *BENÖTIGT* keinen manuellen Reset. Die Stütze hat dieses Feature nicht, weil sie es nicht braucht. Die stütze kann keine "Luft ziehen" und muss deshalb auch nicht zum Service.



Darf man fragen, wie das "Problem" des Luftziehens technisch gelöst wurde?



			
				BikeYoke Webseite schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem benötigt die DIVINE SL keinen manuellen Reset mehr, die Stütze kann aufgrund des kurzen Hubes und der entsprechend angepassten Konstruktion keine Luft mehr ziehen, was ungewolltes Federn zur Folge hätte.



Das Innenleben entspricht wahrscheinlich weitestgehend der Revive? Inwiefern verhindert ein kürzerer Hub des Eindringen von Luft? Und handelt es sich bei der "angepassten Konstruktion" um das Microvalve?


----------



## pacechris (27. Januar 2019)

Garnitur schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 811346 Anhang anzeigen 811349 Anhang anzeigen 811347 Anhang anzeigen 811348
> Endlich bin ich dazu gekommen, nun fehlt nur noch die Probefahrt, habe mich zwar ein bisschen ungeschickt bei der Zughüllenmontage angestellt aber jetzt läuft alles.



Hallo, mitlerweile schon eine Probefahrt gemacht???

Vielleicht muss ich bald im selbstversuch schauen ob die toll ist 

Bin mir immer noch nicht sicher wie ich den Remote am besten anbringe, aber das wird sich irgendwie finden.


----------



## Garnitur (27. Februar 2019)

pacechris schrieb:


> Hallo, mitlerweile schon eine Probefahrt gemacht???
> 
> Vielleicht muss ich bald im selbstversuch schauen ob die toll ist
> 
> Bin mir immer noch nicht sicher wie ich den Remote am besten anbringe, aber das wird sich irgendwie finden.



Diese Woche war ich das erste Mal unterwegs, die Langlaufverhältnisse sind im Moment halt noch zu gut 

Falls du dir noch keine geholt hast denke ich dass du dies nicht bereuen wirst, das erste Mal absenken war ein bisschen ungewohnt durch die 80mm, von meiner anderen bin ich mir mehr gewohnt aber beim nächsten Mal absenken war dies schon vergessen.
Ich bin mit der Stütze sehr zufrieden, sie verschaft mir mehr Sicherheit als mit einer starren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pacechris (27. Februar 2019)

Garnitur schrieb:


> Diese Woche war ich das erste Mal unterwegs, die Langlaufverhältnisse sind im Moment halt noch zu gut
> 
> Falls du dir noch keine geholt hast denke ich dass du dies nicht bereuen wirst, das erste Mal absenken war ein bisschen ungewohnt durch die 80mm, von meiner anderen bin ich mir mehr gewohnt aber beim nächsten Mal absenken war dies schon vergessen.
> Ich bin mit der Stütze sehr zufrieden, sie verschaft mir mehr Sicherheit als mit einer starren.



Danke für die Antwort, ich hatte bis jetzt nur 100mm.
Und war am überlegen ob ich überhaupt eine brauche weil ich mit meinem neue OIZ auch ohne gut klar komme.


----------



## Alex85_Rgb (28. Februar 2019)

Als junger Besitzer einer BikeYoke DIVINE SL Vario-Sattelstütze habe ich einen Tipp zur weiteren Gewichtseinsparung:

Die leichtere Klemmplatten-Alternative zum BikeYoke Original der Divine SL - Einsparung 8g:



 
Rechts etwas teurer aber selbes Prinzip - Einsparung 11g:

Tonnen und infolgedessen auch die dazugehörigen Schrauben können weiterverwendet werden.


----------



## Alex85_Rgb (28. Februar 2019)

Wie im nachfolgenden Clip zu sehen, lässt sich die DIVINE sehr schön dosieren und kann sowohl schnell als auch "langsam" ausfahren:


----------



## Alex85_Rgb (1. März 2019)

@Sackmann Welchen Radius hat der Kreisbogen, in dem die Wippe liegt?


----------



## Sackmann (1. März 2019)

12.50mm

Ich will nur mal kurz noch anmerken, dass solche Spielereien natürlich auf eigenes Risiko gehen, is klar, ne?


----------



## Alex85_Rgb (1. März 2019)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Ich will nur mal kurz noch anmerken, dass solche Spielereien natürlich auf eigenes Risiko gehen, is klar, ne?


Versteht sich von selbst 

PS: Hab ich schon erwähnt, dass ich den Support bei Bikeyoke wirklich 1A mit * finde? TOP! Ein weiteres Beispiel für den grandiosen Support findet sich hier - welcher Hersteller liefert solche Infos und dann auch noch mit so einer Reaktionszeit!?!


----------



## SML (1. März 2019)

Hey jff-biking

hast du bereits eine Alternative für die untere Alu-Wippe?


----------



## Alex85_Rgb (1. März 2019)

Nö, gestaltet sich aufgrund des relativ geringen Durchmessers/Radius schwieriger als gedacht (die Antworten auf meine Anfragen bei Tune, Darimo und MCFK stehen noch aus - Carbonice und Bike Ahead Wippen sind deutlich größer). Der mittige "Bolzen" würde mich nicht mal stören, weil ich an der entsprechenden Stelle an der Carbon-Wippe einfach ein Loch bohren würde


----------



## SML (7. März 2019)

Hey jff-biking

hast du bereits eine Antwort erhalten? Finde deine Beträge sehr hilfreich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex85_Rgb (7. März 2019)

SML schrieb:


> Hey jff-biking
> 
> hast du bereits eine Antwort erhalten? Finde deine Beträge sehr hilfreich.


Danke!  Ja, leider jedoch nicht mit dem erhofften Inhalt.  Neben Carbonice und Bike Ahead haben auch die Wippen von Tune und Mcfk allesamt einen größeren Durchmesser. Von Darimo habe ich noch keine Antwort - hier gehe ich aber ebenfalls von einem größeren Durchmesser aus. Hab testweise und interessehalber auch noch eine "China-Stütze" bestellt - allerdings erwarte ich auch hier keine passende Wippe. 
Es bleibt vermutlich nur selbst aktiv werden und was in Auftrag geben oder mit der vorhandenen Wippe leben ...


----------



## SML (7. März 2019)

...Darimo würde vermutlich eine Passende bauen, hast du dies auch gefragt. Ich würde auch eine nehmen.


----------



## Alex85_Rgb (7. März 2019)

SML schrieb:


> ...Darimo würde vermutlich eine Passende bauen, hast du dies auch gefragt. Ich würde auch eine nehmen.


Das kann ich gerne mal anfragen bei Darimo - leider sind das im Moment die einzigen, von denen ich noch auf eine Antwort meiner ersten Anfrage warte  Wenn noch mehr Interesse an einer für die DIVINE SL passenden und leichteren Wippe besteht, wäre das sicher hilfreich.
@SML Hast du schon eine Idee, wie du die (im Verhältnis zur Wippe) noch schwerere Klemmplatte ersetzen willst?


----------



## SML (7. März 2019)

...vermutlich die Bike Ahead Klemmplatte.


----------



## Alex85_Rgb (8. März 2019)

SML schrieb:


> ...Darimo würde vermutlich eine Passende bauen, hast du dies auch gefragt. Ich würde auch eine nehmen.


Hab heute mal mit Darimo telefoniert und zwischenzeitlich auch eine schriftliche Antwort auf meine ursprüngliche Anfrage erhalten. Die Darimo Wippe hat einen Durchmesser von exakt 25 mm und passt zumindest in diesem Zusammenhang als einzige alternative Wippe perfekt zur DIVINE SL.

Hab noch eine Anfrage in diesem Zusammenhang bei Darimo offen und halte dich auf dem Laufenden @SML
Die Wippe von Darimo wiegt bearbeitet vermutlich knapp über 6 g, die runden M5 Yokes von Darimo wiegen knapp 11 g und die beiden Titan-Schrauben von BikeYoke (können voraussichtlich weiterverwendet werden) wiegen nochmal ca. 5 g - macht in Summe ca. 22 g gegenüber 60 g in der Serie für die Befestigung der Sattelstreben. (In einem Hardtail und bei einem Körpergewicht ab 85kg aufwärts würd ich's wahrscheinlich nicht verwenden wollen).


----------



## Fortis76 (8. März 2019)

Dann sollte das hier auch passen für die Divine SL.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex85_Rgb (8. März 2019)

Fortis76 schrieb:


> Dann sollte das hier auch passen für die Divine SL.


Ja, das hab ich auch schon gesehen - bin mir aber sicher, dass es nicht passt wegen des zu geringen Abstands zwischen Sattelstreben und Schrauben.


----------



## Fortis76 (8. März 2019)

Ja das hast du vermutlich recht.


----------



## SML (9. März 2019)

Hey jff-biking

wir sprechen von dieser Wipper?

https://r2-bike.com/DARIMO-CARBON-Rocker-for-T1-Sattelstuetze


----------



## Alex85_Rgb (9. März 2019)

ja, exakt die ist das  und das wären die Yokes über die man nachdenken könnte (2x "hinten") - die haben ein M5 Gewinde und man kann evtl. die vorhandenen Titanschrauben weiter verwenden (die hintere Schraube könnte evtl. zu kurz sein)

Würde ich eine Wippe konstruieren und anfertigen lassen, würde ich mir evtl. noch Gedanken machen, wie eventuelle Feuchtigkeit nicht in die Stütze fließt oder von dort wieder abfließen kann - dieses "Problem" entsteht nämlich, wenn man ein Loch in die Wippe bohrt.


----------



## SML (9. März 2019)

Hey jkk-biking

hast du noch ein Foto der unteren Wippe von der unteren und oberen Seite und ein Foto in in Post#71 ohne den Ventildeckel?

Danke.

Von den Yokes würde ich absehen, das gibt ein starke Belastung auf die M5 Schrauben, die Lösung mit der Bike Ahead Klemmplatte ist wesentlich "schonender" zu den Schrauben.


----------



## Alex85_Rgb (9. März 2019)

Hab das Bike gerade zum ersten mal gewaschen und nutzte gleich mal die Gelegenheit, nachzusehen ob Wasser in die Stütze eindringt. Ergebnis: Ja (aber siehe selbst)



Die Ventilkappe ist metallisch (unter 2 g) und definitiv schwerer als eine aus Kunststoff:



Das Ventil steht (ohne Deckel) knapp 2 mm in die Wippe rein:



Die Auflagefläche für die Wippe ist ca. 29 mm breit:



Die Wippe von oben:



Die Wippe von unten (Vertiefung für das Ventil knapp 5 mm):



Die Wippe im Profil (die Sattelstreben liegen ca. 2,5 mm vertieft):



Bei relativ waagerecht montiertem Speedneedle steht die hintere Titan-Schraube nur noch ganz knapp über (beide Schrauben haben eine Schaftlänge von knapp 30 mm):






SML schrieb:


> Von den Yokes würde ich absehen, das gibt ein starke Belastung auf die M5 Schrauben, die Lösung mit der Bike Ahead Klemmplatte ist wesentlich "schonender" zu den Schrauben.


Ja, das sehe ich ähnlich - werd's aber dennoch mal ausprobieren. Wird wohl vereinzelt schon so (erfolgreich) praktiziert.


----------



## SML (9. März 2019)

vielen Dank für die Fotos.

Bin ein wenig skeptisch mit der möglichen Aussparung, für den Ventilanschluss, in der allfälligen unteren Darimo Carbon Wippe. Denke die ganze Statik der Wippe wird dies mit der Zeit nicht aushalten und ziemlich schnell brechen. Was meinst du?

Was wiegt die untere originale Alu-Wippe?


----------



## Alex85_Rgb (9. März 2019)

SML schrieb:


> Bin ein wenig skeptisch mit der möglichen Aussparung, für den Ventilanschluss, in der allfälligen unteren Darimo Carbon Wippe. Denke die ganze Statik der Wippe wird dies mit der Zeit nicht aushalten und ziemlich schnell brechen. Was meinst du?


Deshalb ja auch meine zweite Anfrage bei Darimo ... denke Mitte nächster Woche wissen wir mehr ;-)


SML schrieb:


> Was wiegt die untere originale Alu-Wippe?


23 g


----------



## SML (9. März 2019)

Perfekt, vielen Dank


----------



## SML (16. März 2019)

Hey jkk-biking

hast du bereits ein Antwort von Darimo erhalten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex85_Rgb (16. März 2019)

PN


----------



## DahlemerHamba (17. März 2019)

Habt Ihr schon gesehen, dass Annika Langvad bei der Cape Epic die Divine nutzt? Im Rennbericht vom Prolog sticht das Divine-Logo förmlich heraus


----------



## Alex85_Rgb (17. März 2019)

Da hat sie sicher eine gute Wahl getroffen!  Sehr solide Leistung heute. Ohne das Gesamtergebnis vorwegnehmen zu wollen - die Chancen auf den 5. Cape Epic Frauen Gesamtsieg für Langvad scheinen gut (weit und breit kein Verfolger in Sicht).


----------



## Sackmann (18. März 2019)




----------



## Alex85_Rgb (18. März 2019)

Wenn ich das richtig gesehen hab, fährt Avancini auch eine DIVINE SL


----------



## Alex85_Rgb (20. März 2019)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Hab mal kurz nen Screenshot gemacht mit dem Maß von Schnittkante nach dahin, wo die Außenhülle des Zuges sitzt.
> Das wären gute 15mm
> Anhang anzeigen 816158
> 
> ...


DIVINE SL 31.6 mm ungekürzt inkl. Tune Speedneedle (86 g):



 
gekürztes Stück (Maximum):


 
Gesamtgewicht maximal gekürzt (DIVINE SL 31.6 mm + TUNE Speedneedle)


 

Im Ergebnis komme ich auf ca. 340 g für die maximal gekürzte DIVINE SL. Nach oder besser während des Sägens die Späne gut absaugen!


----------



## Florian301 (20. März 2019)

jff-biking schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig gesehen hab, fährt Avancini auch eine DIVINE SL



Bei Langvad sieht man in der Tat eine Divine! Aber bei Avancini sehe ich keine... Wo hast du sie denn gesehen?


----------



## Sackmann (20. März 2019)

Die beiden Specialized Mädels und auch Simon Andreasen sind mit DVINE SL unterwegs. Von Avancini wüsste ich jetzt nichts.


----------



## Florian301 (20. März 2019)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Die beiden Specialized Mädels und auch Simon Andreasen sind mit DVINE SL unterwegs. Von Avancini wüsste ich jetzt nichts.



Sehr cool. Darf ich fragen, ob Speci bzw sie Fahrer von sich auf die Divine gekommen sind, oder hast du sie "einfach" mal. An Speci geschickt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex85_Rgb (20. März 2019)

Florian301 schrieb:


> Bei Langvad sieht man in der Tat eine Divine! Aber bei Avancini sehe ich keine... Wo hast du sie denn gesehen?


Finde es grad nicht ... evtl. war's in nem Live-Stream ... oder ich hab mich getäuscht und sehe jetzt DIVINE's wo keine sind

Evtl. wars auch dieses Bild bei Instragram (siehe Anhang) ...

hmm ... egal. Früher oder später fährt er vielleicht eine DIVINE


----------



## Sackmann (21. März 2019)

Florian301 schrieb:


> Sehr cool. Darf ich fragen, ob Speci bzw sie Fahrer von sich auf die Divine gekommen sind, oder hast du sie "einfach" mal. An Speci geschickt?



Specialized selbst hat bei mir angefragt. Nachdem Jared Graves und Curtis Keene schon seit gut zwei Jahren auf REVIVE unterwegs sind, sind wir ja stets in Kontakt. Auch die "normale" Specialized-Belegschaft aus Morgan Hill holen sich regelmäßig REVIVEs und DIVINE SL von uns. Da haben wir seit letztem Sommer sicherlich 15 Pakete mit 35-30 Stützen nach Kalifornien geschnürt. Sowas ehrt uns natürlich, wenn sie die REVIVE der eigenen Stützen vorziehen!


----------



## Florian301 (21. März 2019)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Specialized selbst hat bei mir angefragt. Nachdem Jared Graves und Curtis Keene schon seit gut zwei Jahren auf REVIVE unterwegs sind, sind wir ja stets in Kontakt. Auch die "normale" Specialized-Belegschaft aus Morgan Hill holen sich regelmäßig REVIVEs und DIVINE SL von uns. Da haben wir seit letztem Sommer sicherlich 15 Pakete mit 35-30 Stützen nach Kalifornien geschnürt. Sowas ehrt uns natürlich, wenn sie die REVIVE der eigenen Stützen vorziehen!



Und ich denke intensiver denn je darüber nach für meine Frau und mich eine Divine zu ordern ...


----------



## pacechris (21. März 2019)

Das ist schon toll, wenn man bedenkt das die Stüzen von Specialized auch sehr gut funktionieren. 
Hab selbst auch so eine.....und ab nächste Woche eine DIVINE SL


----------



## AndySch (31. März 2019)

Hallo liebe Divine-SL-Besitzer,

ich habe heute auch meine Divine-SL montiert.
Dabei habe ich festgestellt, dass wenn ich den Sattel montiere und die Stütze an der weißen Linie an der Vorderseite gerade ausrichte, der Sattel schief steht. Wenn ich den Sattel gerade ausrichte, dann steht aber die Linie und das Logo nicht zentral.
Scheint so, als ob da was verdreht ist....

Konnte so etwas schonmal einer von euch feststellen?

Hier zwei Bilder zur Verdeutlichung:


----------



## Alex85_Rgb (31. März 2019)

AndySch schrieb:


> Konnte so etwas schonmal einer von euch feststellen?


Nein, bei mir passt es zu 99 % würde ich sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndySch (1. April 2019)

Vielleicht kann @Sackmann den Grund nennen 
Habe auch auf den Bildern der anderen Divine-SL-Fahrer das Phänomen nicht beobachten können.


----------



## Sackmann (1. April 2019)

AndySch schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Divine-SL-Besitzer,
> 
> ich habe heute auch meine Divine-SL montiert.
> Dabei habe ich festgestellt, dass wenn ich den Sattel montiere und die Stütze an der weißen Linie an der Vorderseite gerade ausrichte, der Sattel schief steht. Wenn ich den Sattel gerade ausrichte, dann steht aber die Linie und das Logo nicht zentral.
> ...



Das ist mir so noch nicht untergekommen und sollte natürlich nicht sein. Eine minimale Abweichung ist möglich, aber das ist definitiv zu viel.
Melde dich doch einfach per E-Mail bei uns.


----------



## pacechris (1. April 2019)

@Sackmann

Was kann man denn tun um das Losbrechmoment zu verringern?
Ich bekomme sie nur mit Nachdruck bewegt, bin heute 2x fast abgeflogen weil sie sich nicht bewegte.

Wenn ich neben dem Bike stehe bekomme ich sie runter gedrückt, aber imner absteigen  macht keinen Sinn.

Wiege 68kg fahrfertig, bin ich zu leicht


----------



## Sackmann (2. April 2019)

Hi Chris,

Also wenn du die Stütze runter drücken kannst, wenn du neben de Bike stehst, dann sollte der Grund nicht sein, dass du zu leicht bist.
Drückst du auch in Richtung der Stützenachse/Sitzrohrache? Sattelstützen sollten immer in Richtung ihrer Längsachse Achse gedrückt werden, weil ansonsten eine Keilwirkung (Schubladeneffekt) eintritt. Das Ausmaß dieser Keilwirkung hängt u.a. vom Sitzwinkel, der Sattelposition (vorne/hinten), Fahrergewicht, Richtung der eingebrachten Kraft und nicht zuletzt auch Toleranzen ab. 
Ich habe immer mal wieder Kunden, die sich einfach plump auf den Sattel fallen lassen. Das ist nicht nur schlecht für das Verschleißverhalten, sondern auch für die Funktion. Deshalb sollte man sich angewöhnen, immer nach vorne/unten zu drücken, wenn man absenkt. So steht´s auch im Manual.
Hilft das?

Cheers
Sacki


----------



## pacechris (2. April 2019)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> Also wenn du die Stütze runter drücken kannst, wenn du neben de Bike stehst, dann sollte der Grund nicht sein, dass du zu leicht bist.
> Drückst du auch in Richtung der Stützenachse/Sitzrohrache? Sattelstützen sollten immer in Richtung ihrer Längsachse Achse gedrückt werden, weil ansonsten eine Keilwirkung (Schubladeneffekt) eintritt. Das Ausmaß dieser Keilwirkung hängt u.a. vom Sitzwinkel, der Sattelposition (vorne/hinten), Fahrergewicht, Richtung der eingebrachten Kraft und nicht zuletzt auch Toleranzen ab.
> ...



Das mit dem Winkel ist einleuchtend, ich auch wollte den Druck etwas verringern um damit leichteres absenken zu ermöglichen.
In Verbindung mit Bewusst nach vorne/unten drück wird es hoffentlich gehen. Das ist ein guter Tipp
Wenn ich nur normal sitzen bleibe und den Hebel betätige bewegt sie nicht zur Zeit nicht. 
Der Einstatz ist bei mir XC und Marathon und da soll das Reibungslos gehen, wir haben ja keine Zeit 

Meine Specialized hab ich auch an der unteren schwelle des möglichen Luftdruck betrieben, damit sie zuverlässig nach unten ging.


----------



## pacechris (7. April 2019)

Gibt es das Montagewerkzeug auch extra zu kaufen?

Ich hab zur Zeit eine etwas anstrengende Diskussion was den Lieferumfang der Stütze angeht mit meinem Händler.
Hab die Stütze gekauft und auch gleich einbauen lassen.
Vor lauter Begeisterung ist mir nicht in den Sinn gekommen nach Zubehör oder Verpackung usw. zu fragen.
Im Nachhinein hab ich gelesen das ein Montagewerkzeug im Lieferumfang dabei sein ohne das die Befestigung des Zuges nicht möglich ist.
Mein Händler sag da sei nichts dabei, leider hat mir auch nicht erzählt wie sie die montiert haben.

Zur Zeit will ich nur fahren aber irgendwann muss die auch mal für ein Service und auch zum ablängen.

Danke


----------



## Sackmann (7. April 2019)

Also das ist der Lieferumfang + Manual und Verpackung.
Das weiß/gelbe ist das Tool.


----------



## AndySch (7. April 2019)

AndySch schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Divine-SL-Besitzer,
> 
> ich habe heute auch meine Divine-SL montiert.
> Dabei habe ich festgestellt, dass wenn ich den Sattel montiere und die Stütze an der weißen Linie an der Vorderseite gerade ausrichte, der Sattel schief steht. Wenn ich den Sattel gerade ausrichte, dann steht aber die Linie und das Logo nicht zentral.
> ...



Ich habe mich, wie von @Sackmann empfohlen, per Mail an den Support gewendet.
Problem ist nun behoben! 
Toller Support (unkompliziert und schnell). Somit ist das ursprüngliche "Problem" schon vergessen.
Vielen Dank dafür!


----------



## pacechris (7. April 2019)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Also das ist der Lieferumfang + Manual und Verpackung.
> Das weiß/gelbe ist das Tool.
> Anhang anzeigen 847191



Bekommt man das auch einzeln?


----------



## Sackmann (7. April 2019)

Naja, Da hab ich mir noch keine Gedanken drum gemacht. Das Teil ist ja bei jeder Stütze dabei. Wahrscheinlich wird's halt notwendig sein, oder? Was ist denn mit deinem Tool passiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pacechris (7. April 2019)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Naja, Da hab ich mir noch keine Gedanken drum gemacht. Das Teil ist ja bei jeder Stütze dabei. Wahrscheinlich wird's halt notwendig sein, oder? Was ist denn mit deinem Tool passiert?



Gute frage, mein Händler hat das Tool nicht 
Wäre nicht dabei gewesen.
Irgendwie muss er sie montiert haben 
Vielleicht kann ich wenn nötig auch was improvisieren.


----------



## Sackmann (7. April 2019)

Also das Tool war dabei. Aber wenn das Tool nicht dabei war,  dann frag ihn doch mal,  wie er die montiert hat. Natürlich geht das,  aber nicht ohne Aufwand. Und wenn dein Händler das tatsächlich improvisiert hat,  dann hat er das nicht vergessen und kann dir diese Frage aus der Hüfte beantworten.


----------



## Fortis76 (27. Mai 2019)

So habe mir jetzt auch eine Divine SL gegönnt, und hab da ne Frage. Der Druck soll ja zwischen 300 und 350 PSI liegen, jetzt habe ich eine RS Rumpe die nur bis 300 PSI geht, kann man die verwenden oder braucht man ne andere Pumpe und wenn ja welche wird da empfohlen?


----------



## Paddyfr (6. Juni 2019)

Fortis76 schrieb:


> So habe mir jetzt auch eine Divine SL gegönnt, und hab da ne Frage. Der Druck soll ja zwischen 300 und 350 PSI liegen, jetzt habe ich eine RS Rumpe die nur bis 300 PSI geht, kann man die verwenden oder braucht man ne andere Pumpe und wenn ja welche wird da empfohlen?


Dann pump doch einfach auf 300 PSI auf und wenn die Stütze funktioniert wie sie soll hast du dir Geld für eine neue Pumpe gespart.


----------



## Fortis76 (9. Juni 2019)

So habe ichs gemacht 
Die Stütze ist echt der Hammer, war bei der Alpentour Trophy Gold wert


----------



## pacechris (3. August 2019)

Macht sich bei euch schon Verschleiß bemerkbar?
Meine hat jetzt 2 Marathons 1 XC Rennen und vielleicht 10 ausfahrten mit Kollegen hinter sich und hat schon spürbar Spiel.

Funktioniert sonst wie am ersten Tag, nur das die sich so schnell luft macht irritiert mich doch etwas  


Ich mit meinen 65kg sollte keine große Herausforderung sein.


----------



## SML (29. August 2019)

Hallo

wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit der Divine SL?


----------



## pacechris (29. August 2019)

SML schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit der Divine SL?



Meine kannst du gerade eins oben drüber Lesen.   

Da keiner aus den Beitrag reagiert hat bin ich wohl der einzige der bis jetzt ein Verschleiß feststellte.
Hab wohl da etwas Pech.

Schade das @Sackman sich nicht dazu geäußert hat.

Sonst funktioniert sie Top.


----------



## Sackmann (22. Oktober 2019)

Im Eingangspost sind jetzt ein paar neue Dateien angehängt, u.a. eine Explosiosnzeichnung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## falkochef (22. Januar 2020)

Hallo,
mein Glen hat die Stütze. Und bei der letzten Ausfahrt ist mir aufgefallen, dass der Trigger nur noch sehr langsam in die Ausgangsstellung zurück geht. Woran kann das liegen? Dreck im Seilzug?

Sorry. bin mir nicht sicher ob mit oder ohne SL bzw das ist


----------



## AndreBouvle (11. März 2020)

Habe in Problem:
Die Stütze lies sich nicht mehr versenken.
Der Trigger war sehr schwer/nicht zu betätigen, also habe ich den hebel an der Stütze benützt, der daraufhin abgebrochen ist. um nicht noch mehr kaputt zu machen habe ich nicht noch mehr Kraft am Trigger aufgewendet, sondern wollte überprüfen, ob es sichtbare mechanische Ursachen dafür gibt.
Leider konnte ich auch beim Ausbau und Luft ablassen nichts erkennen.

Gibt es schon ähnliche Fälle, oder Beschreibungen zur Ursache?

Habe diese Stütze eigentlich gekauft um endlich Ruhe mit zickenden Reverbs, oder knallenden Movelocs zu haben. Leider bin ich aktuell etwas enttäuscht.


----------



## Paddyfr (11. März 2020)

AndreBouvle schrieb:


> Habe in Problem:
> Die Stütze lies sich nicht mehr versenken.
> Der Trigger war sehr schwer/nicht zu betätigen, also habe ich den hebel an der Stütze benützt, der daraufhin abgebrochen ist. um nicht noch mehr kaputt zu machen habe ich nicht noch mehr Kraft am Trigger aufgewendet, sondern wollte überprüfen, ob es sichtbare mechanische Ursachen dafür gibt.
> Leider konnte ich auch beim Ausbau und Luft ablassen nichts erkennen.
> ...


Meld dich doch einfach bei BikeYoke anstatt hier so nen mega Text zu verfassen. Danach kannst deine Erfahrung immer noch kundtun.


----------



## AndreBouvle (11. März 2020)

Ich dachte ich wäre hier in der Richtigen Abteilung? Ist doch der Support-Bereich? @Sackmann oder alles per PN?


----------



## Sackmann (11. März 2020)

@AndreBouvle :
Natürlich kannst du die Frage auch im passenden Thread stellen, auch wenn ich den direkten Kundenkontakt per E-Mail zunächst bevorzuge.
Ich bin allerdings etwas verwirrt: Welchen Hebel an der Stütze hast du benutzt, der dann abgebrochen ist?
Wäre mir neu, dass es da einen Hebel an der Divine SL gäbe.
Auch ist es so, dass es bei der Divine SL durch Druck oder irgendwas an der Hydraulik nicht dazu kommen kann, dass der Remote blockiert.
Andere Frage:
Warum fragst du dem nicht direkt bei uns nach, bevor du irgendwas auf eigene Faust zerlegst und jetzt deinen vielleicht unnötigen Unmut äußern musst?
Oft gibt es eine ganz einfache Erklärung.


----------



## AndreBouvle (12. März 2020)

Ich hatte gedacht ich muss das Anliegen eben nicht per PN klären, damit bei ähnlichen Fällen auch gleich eine Lösung parat ist. So der allgemeine Grundgedanke eines Forums. Dass ich es nicht in den Revive, sondern in den Divine SL-Thread gepostet hatte, war einfach mangelnder Lesekompetenz anzulasten. Ich schreib dir jetzt einfach per PN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (12. März 2020)

Nochmal: Ich helfe hier gerne weiter. Dass ich den Kontakt per E-Mail bevorzuge, heißt doch überhaupt nicht, dass dir hier nicht geholfen wird.
Du musst auch keine Screenshots von der Herstellerforumsbeschriebung posten, um dich zu rechtfertigen. Ist doch alles völlig in Ordnung, was du getan hast.

Aber was soll ich jetzt zur eigentlichen Sache sagen?
Man postet Sachen ja bewusst, vor allem, wenn man so einen auführlichen Text verfasst, wie du. Und da kann man sich auch kurz die Zeit nehmen, um den passenden Thread zu finden, in den man seine Fragen packt, denn:
*"So der allgemeine Grundgedanke eines Forums". - um dich mal ganz frech zu zitieren.* 
Dass du keine DIVINE SL hast, sondern eine REVIVE, kann hier keiner wissen. Aber auch daraus wird dir keiner einen Strick drehen.
Deshalb aber einfach meine Verwirrung und meine Fragen.
Aber das hast du ja selbst schon eingestanden, also alles easy.

Im Thread über die REVIVE findest du auf der allerersten Seite alle Infos, die du zu deinen Anliegen suchst. Dieser Thread bietet generell eine Menge Informationen über die REVIVE und die häufgsten Fragen sind dort bereits im Eingangspost beantwortet. 
In diesem Sinne wird auch exakt und quasi wortwörtlich deine Frage detailliert beschrieben und beantwortet. Du hättest also nicht wirklich suchen müssen. Unten findest das Zitat und den Link dazu:



Sackmann schrieb:


> *Die Fernbedienung geht extrem schwer zu drücken*
> Dies liegt aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach daran, dass die Stütze bei wesentlich niedrigeren Temperaturen benutzt wurde, als sie dann abgestellt wurde.
> Zum Beispiel:
> Im Winter beim Fahren draußen und abstellen im Haus.
> ...



Dieser Thread is exklusiv für deine Stütze, und ich denke, nicht schwer zu finden. Wenn du den DIVINE SL Thread gefunden hast, dann hättest du viel einfacher noch den REVIVE Thread finden können.
DENN, um dich mal wieder zu zitieren:
*So der allgemeine Grundgedanke eines Forums (um dich mal ganz frech zu zitieren):*
Bevor ich poste, schau ich doch erstmal, ob es nicht schon ganz einfach zu findende Infos zu dem gibt, was ich wissen will.

Aber hey, alles easy und halb so wild.

Um das Ganze hier noch sauber abzuschließen:
Du kannst das abgebrochene Stück Reset-Hebel einfach vorsichtig mit einem kleinen 1,5 oder 2mm Bohrer ausbohren (das dauert keine Minute), und dann einen neuen Reset Hebel einsetzen.
Und in Zukunft einfach die Stütze nicht komplett ausgefahren abstellen, dann wirst du dieses Problem nicht mehr haben.

Zu weiteren Fragen kannst du gerne in den REVIVE-Thread wechseln.


----------



## Beaumont (23. März 2020)

Hallo Zusammen!

Habe jetzt eine Divine SL an mein Scott Spark montiert und benutze den kombinierten twinloc Remote von Scott (also Dämpfer, Gabel und Sattelstützenremote an einer Schelle).
Soweit sogut, mir ist jetzt aber aufgefallen daß ich die Stütze im ausgefahrenen Zustand mit viel Kraft etwas reindrücken kann. Also im Prinzip federt die Stütze, je stärker ich drücke desto weiter geht sie rein. Ich hab irgendwo gesehen daß das im etwas eingefahrenen Zustand ein Feature ist aber auch im ausgefahrenen Zustand? Oder passt da etwas nicht?
In der Anleitung steht ja daß die Aussenhülle beweglich sein soll, das habe ich nie richtig verstanden. Wenn ich die Leitung verlege ist die vorne wo diese in den Rahmen geht ja mehr oder weniger fest. Verstehe ich das richtig, daß innen im Rahmen einfach genug Länge vorhanden sein muss um sich dort etwas zu bewegen? Also nicht spannend verlegen oder?

Achja, außerdem habe ich immer etwas Öl an der Stütze, ist das normal und wird mit der Zeit weniger oder sollte das nicht sein?


----------



## seven21 (23. März 2020)

Bin gerade am überlegen ob ich eine Divine SL an mein OIZ ranbaue. Müsste die 31,6mm nehmen, bin aber am überlegen die 30,9mm zu kaufen mit Reduzierhülse. Hintergedanke eben die Stütze auch beim Wechsel des Rads behalten zu können. Gewicht wäre sogar besser. Seht ihr da Nachteile?


----------



## Sackmann (23. März 2020)

Beaumont schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen!
> 
> Habe jetzt eine Divine SL an mein Scott Spark montiert und benutze den kombinierten twinloc Remote von Scott (also Dämpfer, Gabel und Sattelstützenremote an einer Schelle).
> Soweit sogut, mir ist jetzt aber aufgefallen daß ich die Stütze im ausgefahrenen Zustand mit viel Kraft etwas reindrücken kann. Also im Prinzip federt die Stütze, je stärker ich drücke desto weiter geht sie rein. Ich hab irgendwo gesehen daß das im etwas eingefahrenen Zustand ein Feature ist aber auch im ausgefahrenen Zustand? Oder passt da etwas nicht?
> ...



Die Stütze ist so konzipiert, dass sie in ausgefahrenem Zustand beim normalen Fahren nicht federt. Sie hat aber eine Überlastfunktion, die die Stütze federn lässt, wenn die Kraft zu stark wird. Wenn man dies also Provozieren will, kann man die stütze zum Einfedern bekommen. Wenn deine Stütze beim Fahren an ausgefahrenem Zustand anfängt zu federn, dann liegt es sehr wahrscheinlich an zu geringem Druck. Die Stütze kann mit bis zu 350psi befüllt werden (ausgefahren).

Zum Zug:
Bei der DIVINE bewegt sich nicht der Zug, sondern die Außenhülle. 
Die Außenhülle muss sich lediglich unten an der Stütze um wenige Millimeter zur Stütze hinbewegen können. Vorne oder im Unterrohr kann sie fixiert sein. Es reicht in der Regel, wenn die Außenhülle im Sitzrohr einen kleinen "Buckel" (also einfach ein bisschen "zu lang" ist) macht, der sich beim Betätigen dann gerade zieht.

Das Öl ist hoffentlich kein Öl sondern Fett von der Montage. Dies wird sich nach den ersten Fahrten legen. Trotzdem darf man gerne des öfteren mal nachfetten. Die Schraubkappe mit dem Wiper und dem Bushing sind ja leicht per Hand gelöst.


----------



## Beaumont (23. März 2020)

Ok, vielen Dank für die hilfreichen Infos!
Auf den Luftdruck hatte ich schon gedacht werde den mal checken, muss mich schon ordentlich „drauflegen“ auf den Sattel um das einfedern zu provozieren. Testfahrt steht noch aus.

Den Kabelzug hab ich dann richtig verstanden.

Das mit dem Fett macht jedenfalls Sinn, werde ich nochmal überprüfen.

Besten Dank!


----------



## Sackmann (24. März 2020)

Beaumont schrieb:


> Ok, vielen Dank für die hilfreichen Infos!
> Auf den Luftdruck hatte ich schon gedacht werde den mal checken, muss mich schon ordentlich „drauflegen“ auf den Sattel um das einfedern zu provozieren. Testfahrt steht noch aus.


Lass doch den Luftdruck erstmal einfach so wie er ist. Wenn die Stütze beim Fahren federn sollte, kannst du doch immer noch nachlegen. Ist nur ein Tipp von mir, denn wenn etwas funktioniert, wie es soll, dann lass ich in der Regel die Finger davon.


----------



## Beaumont (24. März 2020)

So hatte ich das auch vor, also erst nach der Testfahrt überprüfen wenns auffällig ist.
Bin auch kein Freund von unnötigen Experimenten, 300-350psi muss man erst mal schaffen mit einer Dämpferpumpe...?

Hab die Stütze übrigens auch um 30mm gekürzt. Dabei sind leider nur 13g weggefallen weil der untere Teil des Rohres noch recht dünnwandig ist aber besser als nix. ?


----------



## tomatch (10. April 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

Wollte heute die Stütze an ein anders Rad bauen. Leider etwas dämlich angestellt und den Zug versaut. Was für ein Zug ist das bzw. hat jemand eine Empfehlung?
Bei Bike Yoke finde ich da keinen Ersatz?
Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe


----------



## Orakel (10. April 2020)

Ein ganz normaler Schaltzug von SH oder SRAM


----------



## Sackmann (10. April 2020)

Ein ganz normaler Schaltzug. Wenn du die Außenülle behalten willst, dann nimm einen Innenzug mit 1,1mm Durchmesser (z.B. SRAM).
Shimano hat 1,2mm, das geht auch, dafür solltest du aber eine passenden Außenhülle verwenden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## illuminato (29. April 2020)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Das Werkzeug #4 ist nichts Anderes als eine lange geschlitzte Nuss und wird selbstverständlich mtgeliefert.


Hi zusammen, ich habe gerade an meinem Epic die Schaltaußenhülle verlegt (dank ParkTool Werkzeug sehr easy) und wollte jetzt den Zug in die Stütze Schraube...dabei stelle ich fest dass in meiner Verpackung genau diese geschlitzte Nuss nicht dabei war  da hat wohl jemand bestellt und den Artikel ohne dieses Werkzeug zum Versender zurück geschickt - Allerherzlichsten Dank dafür!! Kann der Versender nix dafür und Bike Yoke auch nicht, ist aber massiv ärgerlich.

Gibt es denn eine Alternative zu der geschlitzten Nuss? Mir fällt leider nichts ein...komplett zerlegen will ich die Stütze ehrlich gesagt nicht nur um den Anschluss da dran zu bekommen...

An dieser Stelle nochmal: wirkich herzlichen Dank an diesen Untermenschen der das Werkzeug raus klaut und den Artikel ohne wieder zurücksendet ?


----------



## FirstGeneration (29. April 2020)

(Kann auch ganz anders gelaufen sein ...ich würde da niemandem was unterstellen)


----------



## illuminato (29. April 2020)

FirstGeneration schrieb:


> (Kann auch ganz anders gelaufen sein ...ich würde da niemandem was unterstellen)


Man hat leider gesehen dass die schon mal auf war, hatte auch Beschädigungen an der Verpackung (was ich nicht problematisch finde - das kann beim Transport immer mal passieren). Die Stütze an sich und die anderen teile war vollkommen on Ordnung und neu. Dass jetzt das entscheidende Werkzeug fehlt ist natürlich alles andere als optimal.


----------



## FirstGeneration (29. April 2020)

Ja das stimmt und ist äußerst ärgerlich.

(Hatte mal eine Odlo Daunenjacke bestellt bei einem großen Versender; es kam eine von TheNorthFace, aber mit sämtlichen "Anhängern, Produktbeschreibung, Artikelbezeichnung etc" von Odlo !!!??? Wie das zustande kommen konnte, ist mir schleierhaft. Daher mein Gedanke oben).


----------



## Florian301 (6. Juni 2020)

Frage an die Divine SL Fahrer: Dreht oder entfernt ihr die Stütze regelmäßig um ein festbacken bzw. Korrosion im Carbonrahmen zu verhindern?


----------



## rapsac (16. Juni 2020)

Motorex carbon paste: non-scratching but friction enhancing assembly paste for carbon/alu interfaces.


----------



## Florian301 (17. Juni 2020)

rapsac schrieb:


> Motorex carbon paste: non-scratching but friction enhancing assembly paste for carbon/alu interfaces.


Danke dir. Du meinst diese hier: https://www.bike-components.de/de/Motorex/Carbon-Paste-Montagepaste-p43976/ oder? 

Ist überall ausverkauft.... Sie Paste hat nicht diese typischen kleinen Kügelchen bzw Partikel?


----------



## Sackmann (17. Juni 2020)

Also eine Paste, die die Reibung erhöht, aber ohne kleine Partikel kann ich mir jetzt nicht vorstellen, lasse mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren. Muss ich mir wohl auch mal besorge bei Gelegenheit.
Sagt aber nicht, ich hätte euch nicht gewarnt...
In der Regel ist eine Stütze mit einem zähen Fett sehr gut montierbar.


----------



## Florian301 (17. Juni 2020)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Also eine Paste, die die Reibung erhöht, aber ohne kleine Partikel kann ich mir jetzt nicht vorstellen, lasse mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren. Muss ich mir wohl auch mal besorge bei Gelegenheit.
> Sagt aber nicht, ich hätte euch nicht gewarnt...
> In der Regel ist eine Stütze mit einem zähen Fett sehr gut montierbar.


Bei Bike24 sagte einer in seiner Bewertung der Paste dass sie keine Partikel hat und die Stütze deshalb wohl etwas rutschen würde bei ihm.

Was passiert denn wenn man Carbon Paste nutzt? Und funktioniert Shimano Anti Seize Paste?






						SHIMANO Anti Seize Montagepaste kaufen | ROSE Bikes
					

SHIMANO Anti Seize Montagepaste bei ROSE Bikes. ★ Individueller Service ★ Schnelle Lieferung ★ Über 110 Jahre Tradition. Überzeuge dich selbst!




					www.rosebikes.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florian301 (18. Juni 2020)

@Sackmann ich habe bei Motorex nachgefragt, deren Caebon Paste enthält in der Tat KEINE Partikel


----------



## Sackmann (2. Juli 2020)

Auch hier nochmal die Information zur ab sofort verfügbaren DIVINE SL *Rascal*:
Die Rascal ist, wie der Name schon andeutet, quasi die kleine, freche Schwester der DIVINE SL.
Gedacht für Gravel Bikes und Kids-Bikes, baut sie extrem kurz, ist im Gegensatz zur DIVINE SL komplett in den Rahmen versenkbar und insgesamt lediglich 320mm lang.








Bis auf das andere untere Rohr sind alles Teile identisch zur DIVINE SL und jede DIVINE SL kann zur Rascal umgebaut werden und umgekehrt.

Gewichte liegen bei 365g für die 30.9 er Variante und um die +15g für die 31.6er.

Verfügbar ab sofort.


----------



## MTBler90 (30. Oktober 2020)

In der Mountainbike Zeitschrift wurde diese Sattelstüze mal vorgestellt. Dort stand auch etwas von einem „Free-Climb-Feature“. Also das die Sattelstütze wohl auch leicht einfedern kann.
Kann mir jemand von seiner Erfahrung berichten?
Ich möchte mir so eine für mein Hardtail holen, da fänd ich das Feature für lange Tourenfahrten sehr angenehm.


----------



## illuminato (31. Oktober 2020)

Also die Divine SL ist sowas von hart, da wippt nichts. Das wäre mir komplett neu (habe drei Stück verbaut an HTs und Fullys...).


----------



## seven21 (31. Oktober 2020)

MTBler90 schrieb:


> In der Mountainbike Zeitschrift wurde diese Sattelstüze mal vorgestellt. Dort stand auch etwas von einem „Free-Climb-Feature“. Also das die Sattelstütze wohl auch leicht einfedern kann.
> Kann mir jemand von seiner Erfahrung berichten?
> Ich möchte mir so eine für mein Hardtail holen, da fänd ich das Feature für lange Tourenfahrten sehr angenehm.





illuminato schrieb:


> Also die Divine SL ist sowas von hart, da wippt nichts. Das wäre mir komplett neu (habe drei Stück verbaut an HTs und Fullys...).


Meine gibt etwas nach wenn sie nicht voll ausgefahren ist. Ist laut BikeYoke auch normal.


----------



## MTBler90 (1. November 2020)

Okay Danke für die Infos. Dann ist es wohl kein richtiges Feature, sonder viel mehr Zufall gewesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## connor100 (26. Dezember 2020)

Moin, für mich wäre es ein Traum, wenn die Rascal oder SL den Remote direkt unter dem Sattel hätte. An meinem Scalpel sind jetzt schon zu viele Leitungen, da der Dämpferlockout schon mit 2 Leitungen daher kommt.

Dennoch ist die Rascal meine erste Wahl.

Kann mir da jemand einen günstigen Versender nennen? Gibts irgendwo Forumsrabatte?

Grüße


----------



## pacechris (22. März 2021)

Fährt jemand einen Sqlap Sattel mit Carbon Gestell auf der Stütze?
Ist die klemung dafür ausreichend?


----------



## Alex85_Rgb (22. März 2021)

Funktioniert bei meiner Frau und mir ohne Probleme. Auch bei der Montage war/ist nichts auffällig ...


----------



## pacechris (22. März 2021)

jff-biking schrieb:


> Funktioniert bei meiner Frau und mir ohne Probleme. Auch bei der Montage war/ist nichts auffällig ...


Ok, hab jetzt drei bikes auf den 612 umgestellt und jetzt soll mein Oiz einen mit Carbon bekommen, bei dem schau ich etwas aufs Gewicht 😉


----------



## Bananamann (22. März 2021)

pacechris schrieb:


> Fährt jemand einen Sqlap Sattel mit Carbon Gestell auf der Stütze?
> Ist die klemung dafür ausreichend?


Passt! 👍


----------



## -Robert- (18. August 2021)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Bis auf das andere untere Rohr sind alles Teile identisch zur DIVINE SL und jede DIVINE SL kann zur Rascal umgebaut werden und umgekehrt.


Ich erhalte jetzt eine (eigentlich zwei) neue Divine SL - davon soll eine direkt zur "Rascal" umgebaut werden. Brauche ich außer dem Rohr (https://www.bikeyoke.de/de/divine-sl-rascal-untere-rohreinheit.html) noch was, z.B. sinnigerweise ein komplettes Dichtungskit um die Sachen nicht aus dem alten Rohr ausbauen zu müssen (https://www.bikeyoke.de/de/bikeyoke-servicekit-divine-sl.html)?

Wo finde ich das im Manual (https://www.bikeyoke.de/de/info/service-3300010.html) beschriebene Video zum Umbau?

Danke!


----------



## -Robert- (23. August 2021)

Da keiner antwortet antworte ich mal selber...

Zum Umbau reicht die Rohreinheit, die kommt sogar schon vorgefettet. Eine Tube/Dose von einem der empfohlenen/passenden Fett-Sorten zu haben schadet aber nicht.

Die Videos findet man scheinbar überhaupt nicht auf der BikeYoke Seite, sondern über Youtube.

*Problem Bedienkräfte*
So, und nun das Problem was ich nun habe: Die Bedienkräfte sind aufgrund der direkten Ansteuerung des Ventils die Hölle. Kein Vergleich zu allen anderen Fox Transfer, Kind Shock LEV oder auch integrierten wie der Stütze von BMC. Liegt wahrscheinlich an der "fehlenden" Hebeluntersetzung. Dafür ist der Zugweg mit ca. 6mm natürlich entsprechend kurz, was aber nichts hilft wenn die Kinder im Rennen irgendwann nen lahmen Daumen haben.

*Ich brauche dringend ne Empfehlung für einen Hebel, der die maximale Übersetzung von Hebel zu Seilzug bietet!* Ist der "Triggy Alpha long" wesentlich höher übersetzt als der "normale/alte" Triggy? (@Sackmann)

/edit: Die *„Short“-Variante* des Triggy Alpha basiert auf der originalen und bewährten Hebelgeometrie unseres originalen Triggy, die *„Long“-Variante* verfügt über ein um 7mm längeres Paddel und *reduziert die Bedienkräfte um ca 15%*. - na ob das reicht...

/edit²: wahrscheinlich ist der besser: https://www.wolftoothcomponents.com/products/remote-light-action


----------



## Bananamann (23. August 2021)

Ja, die Bedienkräfte sind auch mein einziger und größter Kritikpunkt an der Divine SL. Noch dazu steuere ich die Stütze über den twinloc Hebel von Scott an, das verschlimmert das ganze noch denke ich…


----------



## pacechris (4. September 2021)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Ein ganz normaler Schaltzug. Wenn du die Außenülle behalten willst, dann nimm einen Innenzug mit 1,1mm Durchmesser (z.B. SRAM).
> Shimano hat 1,2mm, das geht auch, dafür solltest du aber eine passenden Außenhülle verwenden.



Hab ich heute entdeckt, wird zeit für einen neuen Zug.
Kann mann den Zug erneuern ohne das Spezial Werkzeug ❓
Hab dss leider beim kauf nicht dazu bekommen auch nicht gebraucht weil ich sie gleich einbauen lies....glaube nach dem Werkzeug hab ich schon mal gefragt, aber jetzt muss ich wirklich Hand anlegen 🙈


----------



## Bananamann (5. September 2021)

Da benötigst du das Werkzeug, solltest du dringendst einfordern vom Verkäufer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pacechris (5. September 2021)

Bananamann schrieb:


> Da benötigst du das Werkzeug, solltest du dringendst einfordern vom Verkäufer!



Das hab ich damals nach dem Kauf schon, das ging leider irgendwie verloren.

Hab auch beim @Sackmann nachgefragt wie ich selbst nachgelesen hab(werde alt🙈) gibt's leider nicht einzeln

Dann habe ich ein Problem 🤔


----------



## pacechris (6. September 2021)

Wie bekomme ich das gelöst ohne das Werkzeug?

Kann jemand ein Bild von dem Tool machen, vielleicht wäre selbst basteln eine Option.
Kann mir nur nicht vorstellen wie das aussehen muss 🤔


----------



## pacechris (6. September 2021)

Nach etwas Googeln hab ich es gefunden, gibt es mittlerweile von BikeYoke einzeln.









						Kabelmontage-Tool
					

Tool zur Kabelmontage für Divine SL und Divine SL Rascal




					www.bikeyoke.de


----------



## pacechris (9. September 2021)

Das Kabelmontage Tool (geschlitze Langnuss im Prinzip) wurde zügig geliefert.
Austausch war problemlos.

Hab die Gelegenheit genutzt und die Sattelklemme die seit langem im Regal liegt zu verbauen.


----------



## kellyman (9. September 2021)

Fahre die Divine Sl nun schon knappe 3000km an meinem Epic. Soweit alles bestens , allerdings ist sie zwischendurch ohne erkennbaren Grund sehr schwergängig beim runter fahren bzw. lässt sich kaum versenken. Das ganze tritt sehr sporadisch auf. Irgendjemand eine Idee ??


----------



## Bananamann (10. September 2021)

kellyman schrieb:


> Fahre die Divine Sl nun schon knappe 3000km an meinem Epic. Soweit alles bestens , allerdings ist sie zwischendurch ohne erkennbaren Grund sehr schwergängig beim runter fahren bzw. lässt sich kaum versenken. Das ganze tritt sehr sporadisch auf. Irgendjemand eine Idee ??


Mal kleinen Service probieren?
Vielleicht irgendwo verdreckt, verstopft? Service kann auf alle Fälle nicht schaden…


----------



## baloo (23. Oktober 2021)

kellyman schrieb:


> Fahre die Divine Sl nun schon knappe 3000km an meinem Epic. Soweit alles bestens , allerdings ist sie zwischendurch ohne erkennbaren Grund sehr schwergängig beim runter fahren bzw. lässt sich kaum versenken. Das ganze tritt sehr sporadisch auf. Irgendjemand eine Idee ??


Ist bei mir seit ein paar Tagen auch so. Service hab ich im Frühjahr gemacht, hat der Service bei dir was gebracht? Wollte mit meiner eigentlich noch etwas fahren bevor ich sie wieder auseinanderbaue?!


----------



## kellyman (23. Oktober 2021)

baloo schrieb:


> Ist bei mir seit ein paar Tagen auch so. Service hab ich im Frühjahr gemacht, hat der Service bei dir was gebracht? Wollte mit meiner eigentlich noch etwas fahren bevor ich sie wieder auseinanderbaue?!


Sie war noch nicht beim Service, mache das erst im Winter. Allerdings ist mir aufgefallen das man sie kurz entlasten muss bevor man sie runter fährt. Könnte also ein Bedienungsfehler gewesen sein 
Werde mir die 100mm Version der SL auf jedem Fall an mein noch ausstehendes 2. MTB bauen.


----------



## baloo (23. Oktober 2021)

kellyman schrieb:


> Sie war noch nicht beim Service, mache das erst im Winter. Allerdings ist mir aufgefallen das man sie kurz entlasten muss bevor man sie runter fährt. Könnte also ein Bedienungsfehler gewesen sein
> Werde mir die 100mm Version der SL auf jedem Fall an mein noch ausstehendes 2. MTB bauen.


Bei mir def. kein Bedienfehler, fahr sie jetzt schon seit mehr als zwei Jahre. Seit ein paar Tagen klemmte irgendwo, d.h. wenn ich zB mal 2-3 Tage nicht gefahren bin, muss ich mit viel Druck die Stütze runterdrücken und hoch kommt sie dann nur mit "hochziehen", das dann 4-5mal wiederholen, dann gehts wieder!?
Werde jetzt mal das Service Kit bestellen und dann den Service nochmals machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (23. Dezember 2021)

Nabend Leute,  kann mir bitte einer helfen... hab beim Schrauben diese Befestigung verloren. 
Absolut unauffindbar in der Werkstatt. 
Hoffe ihr habt ein Herz für mich,  ist ja schließlich Weihnachten 🎄 

Schöne Grüße 🤗
Artur


----------



## Sackmann (23. Dezember 2021)

Also ich kann mir vorstellen, dass ich helfen kann. Aber wie genau soll die Hilfe aussehen?


----------



## KHUJAND (23. Dezember 2021)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Also ich kann mir vorstellen, dass ich helfen kann. Aber wie genau soll die Hilfe aussehen?


Stefan, 
indem du mir so eine Zug Klemmtonne zuschickst... 🤗
Alle Läden sind geschlossen, und mein Last ist komplett fertig gestellt,  bis auf den Zug der Divine.


----------



## Sackmann (23. Dezember 2021)

Can schick mir mal deine Adresse per PN und dann geht's morgen noch raus.


----------



## Versender (24. Dezember 2021)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Can schick mir mal deine Adresse per PN und dann geht's morgen noch raus.


sehr coole Sache !


----------



## KHUJAND (28. Dezember 2021)

Ultra genialer Service von Bike Yoke ❤


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (28. Dezember 2021)

Leute, ich noch mal.  
hab jetzt alles sauber verbaut, Leitung Top verlegt, usw.
Stütze geht relativ langsam hoch, bleibt sogar 1-2cm vorm Anschlag stehen, muss den Rest dann per Hand hochdrücken bis zum Ende.
was denkt ihr ?

baue gerade ein Bike für meine Tochter auf (Revive):  an meinem Bike schnellt die Bike Yoke Divine problemlos in einem Rutsch hoch.


----------



## Wanze67 (28. Dezember 2021)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Leute, ich noch mal.
> hab jetzt alles sauber verbaut, Leitung Top verlegt, usw.
> Stütze geht relativ langsam hoch, bleibt sogar 1-2cm vorm Anschlag stehen, muss den Rest dann per Hand hochdrücken bis zum Ende.
> was denkt ihr ?
> ...


Sattelklemme zu fest angezogen?


----------



## KHUJAND (28. Dezember 2021)

Wanze67 schrieb:


> Sattelklemme zu fest angezogen?


Neeeiiin... 🙄
 Nach fast 30 Jahren MTB schrauberei,  weiß ich doch wie fest ne Stütze sein muß. 

🤗


----------



## Sackmann (28. Dezember 2021)

Macht die Stütze des gleiche auch außerhalb vom Bike?
Is die Stütze neu?


----------



## KHUJAND (28. Dezember 2021)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Macht die Stütze des gleiche auch außerhalb vom Bike?
> Is die Stütze neu?


Ja genau so wie im eingebauten Zustand. 

Die Stütze ist neuwertig. 
Klingt nach einem nötigen Service,  oder  ?


----------



## Sackmann (29. Dezember 2021)

Wenn das Teil wirklich neuwertig ist, dann wüsste ich nicht, warum da ein Service notwendig sein sollte.
Wenn aber der Druck stimmt und die Stütze auch ungeklemmt Zicken macht, dann eben mal nen Service machen, oder am Besten machen lassen. Denn wenn die Stütze neuwertig ist, dann ist ja auch noch Garantie drauf und dann sollte man diese auch in Anspruch nehmen, bevor man selbst versehentlich die ganze Sache verschlimmbessert.


----------



## KHUJAND (29. Dezember 2021)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Wenn das Teil wirklich neuwertig ist, dann wüsste ich nicht, warum da ein Service notwendig sein sollte.
> Wenn aber der Druck stimmt und die Stütze auch ungeklemmt Zicken macht, dann eben mal nen Service machen, oder am Besten machen lassen. Denn wenn die Stütze neuwertig ist, dann ist ja auch noch Garantie drauf und dann sollte man diese auch in Anspruch nehmen, bevor man selbst versehentlich die ganze Sache verschlimmbessert.


Sehe ich genauso...👏
Service ist dann wohl ratsam,  
Stefan,  die Stütze dann zu euch oder eher zu Lemon Shox ? 

Danke für die Ratschläge. 🤗


----------



## Sackmann (29. Dezember 2021)

Lemonshox macht den Service für all unsere Stützen, zu mir schicken kostet also nur zusätzlich Zeit. Die Rechnungskopie (falls Garantieabwicklung) kannst du aber auch vorab zusätzlich gleich zu mir schicken, dann kann ich das durchwinken und eintragen.


----------



## KHUJAND (31. Dezember 2021)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Lemonshox macht den Service für all unsere Stützen, zu mir schicken kostet also nur zusätzlich Zeit. Die Rechnungskopie (falls Garantieabwicklung) kannst du aber auch vorab zusätzlich gleich zu mir schicken, dann kann ich das durchwinken und eintragen.


Sobald der IBC User aus dem Urlaub zurück ist, bekomme ich eine Info von ihm wie wir weiter verfahren.  👍
Verkauft wurde mir die Stütze mit dem Text "neuwertig"... und eine neuwertige Stütze sollte eigentlich keinen direkten Service brauchen.  🤔

Wünsche allen hier im Thread einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr,  alles Gute. 🤗

Artur


----------



## Sackmann (2. Januar 2022)

Oh, okay, das ändert die Sachlage natürlich grundlegend.  Wenn die Stütze gebraucht ist, dann ist da natürlich keine Garantie mehr drauf. Dann würde ich tatsächlich erstmal das untere Rohr abziehen und schauen, wie die innen aussieht. Das interessiert vor allem mich, aber sicher auch andere.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (18. Januar 2022)

-Robert- schrieb:


> Nun, so ist das bei Gebrauchtkauf


Hmm, echt 🤔 
Also ich bin fast 20 Jahre hier im IBC und habe fast 1000 positive Bewertungen hier im Bikemarkt,  noch nie wurde ich betrogen oder habe jemand betrogen. 

So ist es eben NICHT bei Gebrauchtkauf...


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. Februar 2022)

Hi, ich habe meine Divine SL und sie ist eigentlich genau die Dropper die ich brauche (wenn ich denn eine brauche)

Jedoch federt sie auf dem Trail auf Weille und in Kompressioenen ~1-3mm ein. Das ist nicht viel, aber da sie dann immer wieder gegen den Endanschlag dotzt spuert und hoert man das.

@Sackmann habe ich dich ein paar Seiten weiter vorne richtig verstanden: einfach mehr Druck rein? Bis 330PSI hast du gesagt? Kaufe ich mir damit andere Nachteile ein?


----------



## Radical_53 (16. Juli 2022)

_gelöscht, war wirklich blöd_


----------



## Rookie4live (28. August 2022)

Hey, fahrt ihr für xc rennen die rascal oder die sl? Überlege grad welche ich kaufe. Wenn die rascal stabil genug ist spricht ja nix für die sl oder seh ich was falsch?


----------



## Sackmann (30. August 2022)

Die DIVINE SL 80mm und Rascal sind bis auf das untere Rohr identisch. Durch einen Umtausch der Rohre hätte man die jeweils andere Stütze.
Das unterer Rohr der Rascal unterscheidet sich lediglich durch die volle Versenkbarkeit im Rahmen, und natürlich, dass sie generell kürzer ist.


----------



## Belov (Gestern um 19:21)

N'Abend,

mal ne doofe Frage von einem Droperpost-Newbie:

Verlegt Ihr die Außenhülle mit einem Noise-Protection damit die nicht im Rahmen klappert ?Oder klappert da schon "systembedingt" nichts ?

Bike Yoke schreibt ja, dass die Hülle nur bei den letzten Zentimetern vor der Stütze beweglich sein soll. Also dürfte Noise-Protection z.B. im Unterrohr doch kein Problem sein, oder ?


----------

